# pixel is sick :(



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

pixel threw up today while i was at lunch and they called to tell me. i didnt think it was that big of a deal b/c she will do it time to time when she eats hair or something. when i got to work she was panting and her abdomen was painful so i ran blood work. her ALT is high so i will be running a bile acids tomorrow. wish her luck  her ALT has been way normal in the past..i hope its a fluke.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Poor Pixel will feel better soon - at least she is in good hands.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh no!  super quick healing thoughs headed your way!! big hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

rayer: rayer: Pixel will be fine - she's in the best possible hands EVER! Please give her a hug from me, and keep us posted.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH! I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Feel better soon Pixel!! :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no. sorry to hear that. I hope it is not serious. I'll pray that she feels better soon :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Jaimie, I hope it was just a fluke and Pixel is back to normal tomorrow :grouphug: 
Get well sweet little Pixel :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no this makes me sooo sad!! Please keep us updated on Pixel!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How she is better soon. What could be some reasons for her ALT to be high?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Get well soon Pixel. She's in good hands! :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I hope liitle Pixel is ok. I'll say a little prayer for her. Please keep us updated


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope she's her old self again tomorrow, Jaimie.
Hugs to the pixie Pixel.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers are with wee little Pixel. Keep us posted, Jamie. :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Poor baby Pixel-I, too, pray it's just a fluke rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Please keep us updated on Pixel! I'm sure it's just a fluke..hopefully she'll feel better tomm! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

So sorry Pixel isn't feeling well. Could she just be reacting to the stress that all of you are under right now?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i gave her some fluids under her skin but she isnt acting that bad....will keep a close eye on her..guess she gets to come to the new house tonight so i can watch her like a hawk


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*They say that doctors make the worst patients - if so, what does it make you when one of the fluffs are sick???? Just teasing!
I hope tha Pixel is feeling better real soon. I know the new house will make her feel better.*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, if you're going to be under the weather, having you as a mom sure doesn't hurt.

Hope she's back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Jamie.. sorry you little Pixel is felling under the weather. Praying it is just a passing thing and that all is well very soon!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear about sweet little Pixel. I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Jaimie, I sure hope that Pixel is OK and will feel better soon. She's lucky to have you for her mom, that's for sure! :grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> i gave her some fluids under her skin but she isnt acting that bad....will keep a close eye on her..*guess she gets to come to the new house tonight so i can watch her like a hawk*[/B]



Aha, it worked. She doesn't get left behind tonight.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope that little angel is back to normal soon. :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh, I hope Miss Pix is feeling better soon! 

Josie says: No more pukin' Pixel, that's my job!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hope Pixel is all better soon.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Poor Pixel.  I hope she starts feeling better soon. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I hope she feels better soon. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending positive thoughts to Pixel for a speedy recovery. :grouphug: 

I know that she'll be better soon -- 'cause she has the best doctor (vet) in the whole world!!! :aktion033:


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Big hugs Miss Pixel, get well soon.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

rayer: Praying that it's nothing serious.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Try not to worry, Jaimie. Remember when Sadie had the high ALT last January. No problems with bile acids. I'll bet she just has an infection.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awwww, I hope Pixel feels better really soon :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: get well soon pixel :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Sending postitve thoughts and prayers for Pixel. Get better soon honey.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh No!!!  I hope little Pixel is feeling better soon and this was all just a fluke like you said! Keep us posted Jamie!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:grouphug: Oh no, Pixel, you just can't be sick!! Be well please! :grouphug:


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Baby Gizmo sends Get Well Wishes to Pixel! :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I hope Pixel feels better soon - 

[attachment=27016:Hope_you...on.mice..gif]


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Jaime, I hope it was a fluke also and that her bile acids will come back normal. Sending hugs and prayers your way. Please keep us updated.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup heads to her lucky peanut butter jar and will rub it for good luck JUST for pixel tonight :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:grouphug: I hope that Pixel is feeling better and back to her normal self soon!!! rayer: rayer: Hopefully its nothing to worry about!!! Lots of prayers for lil Pixel!!!!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Babygirl says get well Pixel! You know how our Mommies worry about us...even if they are doctors! Humans are funny that way you know! They just wuv us so much!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Pixel,  I hope it's nothing serious & she feels better real soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Good wishes and thoughts for sweet Pixel.* :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:grouphug: Oh Jaimie, I'm so sorry to hear that Pixel isn't feeling well. I know how I would feel if it were Shotzi. Hopefully she'll be good as new soon. :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Checking in to see how Pixel is doing...any news yet Jaimie?


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh no, i just read this thread. Jaimie, i hope it´s nothing. We are sending Pixel the best wishes. :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

how is pix today?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, I hope she's feeling better.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just read this thread. Hope to hear some good new on Pixel today. Lynda, Chloe and Katie sending lots of :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

feel better soon Pixel :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I hope Pixel is feeling better soon and your blood tests are NORMAL!! Can't ALT get elevated from stress? Maybe a move is stressing her a little? Anyway, we're sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Awww Jamie, I'm just now seeing this thread. I'm sorry. How is she today and have you gotten back the results yet? I was just telling my vet (at Jett's emg. after hours visit!) that I need to become just so I can take care of my furkids. She laughed and said it doesn't make it any easier when its your own. So hugs to you and the P's.</span>


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she is acting normal today..will have the bile acids back tomorrow....i rechecked her ALT just to be sure and it is the same. something insulted her liver just dont know what. she may have eaten something...or possibly a shunt that is just now showing up. we will see...i will let u all know tomorrow when i get her bile acids back


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm glad that she is feeling better. I wish her test was back to normal too. I continue to pray for good results rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Jaimie. Continued prayers and good thoughts for our sweet little Pixel.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Just checking in on Pixel. I pray that her tests come back clear. Please let us know as soon as you can, Jaimie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lets hope it's nothing serious. I'm glad she's doing better


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

get well soon, pix. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying that all goes well for you and your little girl.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

rayer: prayers continue for little Pixel rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Gosh, when it rains, it pours, huh?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Jaimie, you and Pixel are in my thoughts and I hope and pray that her problem is minor and easily cured. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Praying for Pixel. Gentle hugs to her :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I hope the results tomorrow show that it's nothing serious... Feel better Pixel! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*Feel better soon Pixel. Jamie please know that both are in my thoughts ands prayers.*


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

rayer: I hope Pixel's bile acid results are normal tomorrow. rayer: :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Feel better real soon little Pixel. 

I too hope its nothing serious - just maybe something she ate that she shouldn't have :grouphug:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Feel better soon Pixel!!!

I hope she is back to herself in no time. Atleast we know she is in great hands. Please keep us updated on what you find out.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, I hope it was just something she ate! I'll be checking back for an update. Tinker's getting a bile acid test on Monday, now I'm worried too. 

Good luck, Jaimie.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh Jaimie I will pray the it's something Pixel ate and her bile acids come back normal rayer: :grouphug: 
Please get well sweet little Pixel :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

her bile acids were high....im working on getting her into a specialist in Dallas. Hopefully i can be seen next friday.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh Jaimie, I'm so sorry. I will keep Pixel and you in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">I'm sorry Jamie. Are you suspecting something in particular and if so are you at the point you are wanting to share it?</span>


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she will be checked out for liver shunt. this is a prime example that even though ur pup when u buy it has normal blood work...something can still pop up later  guess this means new pup is on hold....will be using all my money to make my baby better. i have an appointment in dallas on friday at 11. i will let u all know how that goes


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh Jamie I am so sorry, Is Dr Green at Animal Diagnostic Clinic the specialist in Dallas? If he is that is where we took Ellie for her Scintigraphy. Everyone was very nice and Ellie did not have to stay overnight. 

Cathy


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I went through all this a month ago, so I know how distressing it can be to go through all this. I'll be praying for Pixel. rayer:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Oh Jamie I am so sorry, Is Dr Green at Animal Diagnostic Clinic the specialist in Dallas? If he is that is where we took Ellie for her Scintigraphy. Everyone was very nice and Ellie did not have to stay overnight.
> 
> Cathy[/B]



i dont know which dr im seeing...my front staff set the appointment up for me...but that is where i am going..i hope they are able to give me the answers that day


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Thinking of you and your baby. I hope all goes well and she is back to nomal soon.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG!!!! Jaimie, how can this happen? I'll be thinking about you and Pix and Parker. Thank goodness you know where to go to get her some help!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

He did give us the results that day from her Scintigraphy and ultrascan. Ellie does not have a shunt so he also did a needle biospy that day and those results took a couple days. It will be along day let me know if you would like some company, I was a nervous wreck waiting to hear what the results would be.

Cathy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Jaimie, I'm so sorry! Poor you and poor Pixel, I hope you get good results. Hugs and prayers to you both.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> she will be checked out for liver shunt. this is a prime example that even though ur pup when u buy it has normal blood work...something can still pop up later[/B]


Sorry Jaimie Pixel is sick and I hope something can be done to make her better. :grouphug: But I have to say it. You are another exemple that buying from a reputable breeder does not garanty health. Because of all the controversy in this forum about reputable breeders, back yard breeders, pet stores.... I asked at one time my vet about the testing and he told me it does not really help because things can pop up later. And because things can pop up later, a bitch can have been breed multiple times before the breeder realizes that there is a problem.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Jamie,

I'm very concerned for Pixel and partly for my Aries. Please keep us updated. Would you recommend I run a test on Aries too? He isn't behaving or having any weird symptoms...

Pixel is lucky to have you.

Mimi


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ah, Jamie, I'm so sorry to hear this. Pixel is lucky to have you for a mommie.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear you need to take Pixel to a specialist. Sending lots of hugs :grouphug: to you and Pixel.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I just hope it´s not what you are suspecting. I am sending positive thoughts and lots of prayers for Pixel and you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Hugs for you & many prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: for little Pixel.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh jaimie.... i'm sending all my positive thoughts your way. big hugs to you and pix. :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Hugs to you and Pixel :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope it's nothing serious


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:smmadder: Oh no Pixel!! I'll remember her in my prayers. Is it possible they are high because of some other illness or injury other than shunt??


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh dear. :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

> her bile acids were high....im working on getting her into a specialist in Dallas. Hopefully i can be seen next friday. [/B]



Hi Dr. Jaimie -

I'm so sorry to hear this! I just went thru this with my little girl, and I know you are a vet, and probably know all of this, but I feel compelled to share my info with you. 

Have you read Dr. Sharon Center's paper from the AMA National show last month?? It is definitely worth a read, she has been described as the "liver queen" by Shiva's internal medicine specialist. In it, she suggests getting a PROTEIN C test, prior to scintigraphy because its less expensive (my vet charges $120) and can tell you if your dog is likely to have a shunt or not (this is on page 8 of Dr. Center's paper). I think Antech does this (my vet uses them and thats what we're doing on Stewie). 

Also, most radiologists are not capable of spotting a shunt on small dogs, so if the protein c test comes back indicating a shunt, then it recommends scintigraphy rather than ultrasound which are often inconclusive (scintigraphy was $395). Shiva went thru her scintigraphy with flying colors and no shunt. I've opted NOT to do a biopsy to check for MVD because the only thing you can do for that is medical management and I don't want to subject her to surgery (needed to get a large enough liver sample for biopsy). 

I've changed their diet from freeze dried raw meat to add more veggies, rice and include milk thistle, more b vitamins, more zinc. I'm going to recheck their blood and bile acids in 6-8 weeks after this diet change to see how they are doing. Also, I recently spoke with a vet in Vermont (Cold River Veterinary Center) and he has a human lab that will test dog stools. I am definitely going to send a sample for Shiva's to be tested, it is a much thorough test of what is going on her her digestive tract than fecal flotation, etc.

How old is Pixel? I am going to bet money it is not a shunt because shunt babies are sickly and Pixel is not! She is so lucky to have you as her mommy. 

I am happy to share everything I've learned over the last 2 weeks (we got Shiva's bile acids on 9/6) - please call me on my cell if you'd like to talk: 310-779-0690. My hubby and I are leaving town tomorrow and I'll be driving a few hours today to take my babies to stay with the breeder while we are gone.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh Jaimie, my heart was in my throat when I saw your post. I hope and pray for a good outcome for darling Pixel. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Jamie...so sorry you have this worry!!! Know little Pixel is in my prayers!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-I feel for you Jaimie!! :grouphug: I really hope it's nothing serious and something they can fix. We'll keep praying really hard over here!! rayer:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Many hugs to you & Pixel :grouphug: Pixel will be in my prayers :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

More hugs are headed your way. 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

So sorry, I hope things get better soon!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> she will be checked out for liver shunt. this is a prime example that even though ur pup when u buy it has normal blood work...something can still pop up later  guess this means new pup is on hold....will be using all my money to make my baby better. i have an appointment in dallas on friday at 11. i will let u all know how that goes[/B]




I'm so so so so sorry to hear that :grouphug: you guys are in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Jaimie,
I am so sorry to hear that Pixel is sick. I take comfort in you taking care of her with all your capabilities and knowledge. At least we can rest comfortably knowing that she is in the best hands possible. Please call, pm, im, or whatever me if I can be of any assistance to you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Pixel. We'll keep you both in our thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh Jaimie my thoughts and prayers are with both you and little Pixel :grouphug: :grouphug: 
I will pray the test show a negative for liver shunt. Pixel is so lucky to have such a special mummy to care for her :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry this is happening!! please keep us updated


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">No words can help at this point so I'll just say I'm sorry and will be praying for you & Pixel. Hugs to you and the P's.</span>


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jamie - I'm praying that all goes well and that Pixel will soon be just fine. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Jamie, I'm so sorry to hear that your baby's BAT results came back high. May I ask what the results were? I'll be praying for Pixel. I don't recommend having the ultrasound to check for a liver shunt because if it's not in an obvious place, the u/s is usually inconclusive. I would recommend a scintigraphy over an u/s for sure.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

they do scintigraphy at this place so i know she will be in the best hands...
her post meal BA was 70 someting...luckily she is acting fine.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

:grouphug: Keeping Pixel in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Jaimie, I'm so worried. mainly because I don't know what all of this means. please tell us it's not really a bad thing rayer: . I'll keep thinking about you guys and pray like crazy rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> they do scintigraphy at this place so i know she will be in the best hands...
> her post meal BA was 70 someting...luckily she is acting fine.[/B]



Jamie,

I'm so sorry to hear that the bile acid test came back abnormal. Dr. Centre said that 65-70% of the breed is now affected with either liver shunt or MVD with MVD being more prevalent. Many with MVD show no symptoms at all and their owners never know that it exists. She also said that having an MVD dog does not necessarily mean the dog is ill and that those with true shunts are aggressive and not very bright.

My thoughts are with you as I know this is a difficult and scarey time for you.


Cathy A.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441226
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! I had no idea the stats were so high!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hugs and Prayers to you and Pixel. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Jaimie I am so sorry.... I pray that everything turns out ok, and that Miss Pixel feels better asap...I hope that you get the answers that you need... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Jamie please know that prayers are going up for you and Pixel both. Healing prayers for her and stregnth prayers for you.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Prayers for both you & Pixel. I hope that you are able to think positive while waiting. :grouphug:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Jaimie, I am so sorry about Pixel's BAT. rayer: Hopefully it won't be serious. rayer: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww thats no good.  I hope there is nothing serious wrong with her! :grouphug:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:grouphug: prayers and good thoughts for you and pixel!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Jaimie, I am sorry to hear about Pixel. :grouphug: She is in great hands though and I know you will do everything you can for her. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope everything goes well for the beautiful Pixel . Sarah


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

:new_shocked: Oh I just logged on after a few days of being away and now I see this!
Jamie, Pixel WILL BE FINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just know it.
I hope Parker won't be confused if you have to leave him when you go to Dallas.
Don't worry about answering any questions untill you feel like it. :grouphug: 
Im glad Pixel is not acting uncomfortable.
Of course let us Texans be of any help if we can...... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
Meanwhile prayers for her are here. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I just logged on and saw this. :smcry: 
Hugs and prayers going out to you. I will talk to you more later.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i still dont have internet and can only log in at work so please no one be offended if i dont reply to PMs and emails.

thank you all for ur concerns about my baby girl :grouphug:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Jamie,

I came on to check after I got your txt. I am soooooo sorry to hear this news. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Pix. I hate health problems 

Charmaine


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Wishing all the best for you guys and hoping Pixel is ok. :grouphug:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Poor Pixel...she's obviously in good hands.....I hope she's feeling better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

*Jaime,
I am so sorry to hear about Pixel, she is so precious :wub: I am praying all goes well in Dallas rayer: rayer: Hang in there Jaime, we are all here for you and Pixel :grouphug: :grouphug: Give hugs to Parker too :grouphug: :grouphug: *


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Jaimie, I just now saw this thread and I don't know how I missed it earlier. I certainly hope that Pixel is feeling better soon and I agree that she is in the best hands with you. Although I don't understand any of the things that you wrote and know nothing of bile, I will certainly pray that it is nothing too serious.
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> they do scintigraphy at this place so i know she will be in the best hands...
> her post meal BA was 70 someting...luckily she is acting fine.[/B]


Jamie,

My thoughts are with you and Pixel. I've dealt with Dr. Center personally and hope that my experience will be of some encouragement to you. I brought Brigid, a 10 mo. old female Maltese, to Dr. Center because she had been diagnosed with liver shunt. Her owner brought her to the vet at 7 mos. old to be spayed, had pre-anaesthic bloodwork done, liver enzymes were high, the vet spayed her (being very careful about the anaesthesia), and recommended that Brigid be brought back in for a bile acid test. Brigid had the bile acid test done, preprandial was 52, postprandial was 178, despite the high numbers Brigid was TOTALLY ASYMPTOMATIC. Vet referred her to "the best ultrasound specialist" in our area. Brigid was ultrasounded, specialist diagnosed portosystemic shunt and recommended that Brigid be brought to a specialist for surgical shunt repair. Owner called the breeder, breeder took the puppy back, refunded purchase price and ALL veterinary costs, and then called me. Breeder is a close friend of mine, has been breeding for 17 years, and had never produced a liver shunt (and still knows where every dog she ever sold is living!). I contacted Dr. Center and breeder and I brought the puppy up to Cornell along with every other dog in my friend's breeding program (as well as two of my own). Dr. Center bile acid tested every one of the dogs and then had Cornell's radiologist do another ultrasound. That radiologist could NOT find a shunt. We had all assumed that Brigid would be staying with Dr. Center at Cornell for shunt ligation and that I would return to Cornell a week later to bring her home. Instead Dr. Center ran a Protein C test and sent Brigid home with us because it would take 2 or 3 days to get the result back from the Protein C test and Dr. Center did not think that Brigid had a shunt. The plan was to wait for the results of the Protein C test, if that test did not indicate that there was a shunt then return to Cornell with Brigid for a colorectal scintigraphy. The Protein C test did not indicate that there was a shunt and the only reason the breeder chose to do the colorectal scintigraphy was to prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that there was no shunt. I returned to Cornell with Brigid, she had the colorectal scintigraphy, and (as we all expected by this time) there was no shunt. Brigid has MVD, she is totally asymptomatic, she eats normal dog food, and she was adopted (at NO CHARGE) by a Cornell Vet School employee. That was nine months ago and Brigid is fine and, except for high bile acid numbers, she is TOTALLY NORMAL. So the lessons learned were (1) not every untrasound "specialist" is capable of diagnosing liver shunt is small dogs; (2) high bile acid numbers DO NOT necessarily mean impending death; (3) high bile acid numbers in an asymptomatic dog do not mean that medication or even a change in diet are always necessary.

Some other things I learned from Dr. Center, having spent countless hours with her at Cornell, having had many telephone calls and emails with her, and having arranged for her to speak at our National Specialty and then spending several hours with her at the Specialty, both at her seminar, and before and after the seminar: (1) 70% or more of all Maltese have greater than normal bile acid numbers; (2) very few Maltese have actual liver shunts (the theory is that most of the shunt dogs are reabsorbed in utero); (3) most MVD dogs live totally normal lives and live to be as old as non-MVD dogs. Dr. Center's recommendation to breeders at the Specialty seminar were (1) do NOT spay/neuter everything in a breeding program with higher than normal numbers; (2) bile acid test sires and dams before breeding so that you know what you are dealing with and can make some informed choices; (3) bile acid test every puppy before you sell it.

She also highly recommends the Protein C test over the scintigraphy or a liver biopsy. The Protein C test is very inexpensive (a blood draw sent to Cornell or some other lab that may be able to run the test). The scintigraphy is expensive and time-consuming because it's an ultrasound using radioactive dye and the dog cannot leave the hospital until it has eliminated all the radioactive material. The liver biopsy is also extremely expensive because it's a surgical procedure done under anaesthesia and will tell you only if the dog has MVD but not a shunt. Dr. Center strongly opposes doing a needle biopsy because she claims that in order to get a true picture of what is going on with the liver you need to examine tissue sections from at least three different areas of the liver.

Feel free to email me privately if you have questions that I may be able to answer. And good luck on Friday!

Mary


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441226
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for that great info, I printed it and put in Ellie file. I sure wish I had that 2 years ago.

Cathy


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SOUNDS LIKE LITTLE PIXEL IS GOING TO BE IN THE BEST OF HANDS
I WILL SAY A PRAYER FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Jaimie,

I am sure that Pixel is in the best place she can be, WITH YOU! I am so very sorry she may be ill. I certainly will keep positive thoughts about her and you. :grouphug: And say prayers for her doctors to do their very best job.

I think all the information shared by Mary sure could be VERY useful, and I am thankful she took the time to share it with us all.

Hold it together, you can do it.

Love to you, Pixel and Parker,
Melanie


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Mary,

This was an excellent post and a wonderful recap of Dr. Center's seminar. I thoroughly enjoyed listening to her and thank you arranging for her to be at the AMA Specialty.

Cathy A


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Jaimie-just wanted to let you know I'm still thinking about you and Pixel and praying that everything will be ok. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh, Mary.......you have written an excellent recap and it was easy to understand! I appreciate it so much!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I am so sorry Jaimie. I will be thinking of you and Pix this week.
Aimee


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Jaimie, just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and Pixel. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Any word on how Pixel is doing? I hope it all works out. Mary, your post was amazing. I have printed a copy of it, just in case we should ever need the information. I put it in the doggie files with all her medical records.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:grouphug: Just wanted to let you know that you and Pixel are in our prayers!!! rayer: rayer:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry to read this. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Pix is acting herself...i sent off some bloodwork for the protein C test....hopefully will get that in tomorrow.... and if i have any questions i will call dr center myself.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Pix is acting herself...i sent off some bloodwork for the protein C test....hopefully will get that in tomorrow.... and if i have any questions i will call dr center myself.[/B]



:grouphug: 

Kep us posted. We worry about you and Pixel!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=443164
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! i finally have internet...but we r still working on the wood floors and moving some small things in..should be done by the weekend!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

You are definitely in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: to you and Pixel.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:grouphug: Keeping you and Pixel in my thoughts. :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------

